# KILL-A-WATT meter, is it going to melt down?



## Hondacrzy (Mar 15, 2008)

I bought a killawatt meter for my Zivan charger, but as I thought it is pulling a couple too many amps and it is beeping at me. Has any one been able to pull 17amps on ne of these and not have it melt down? Will it keep going just beeping at me or is it going to shut down? 

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

I've run mine up to 22.5 amps beeping all the way......no shut down.
It starts the beep warning at 15 amps.


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

Mine beeps over 15A and because my charger gets really hot sometimes, the meter has done some melting around the female plastic receptacle slots where the plug goes into it.


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

TJ
Set the meter to read amps........how much is that charger drawing?
What is the amperage of the wall socket?

Roy


----------



## Hondacrzy (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I am pulling 17.2amps in the first stage. I have a 20amp dedicated circuit I installed. Nothing seems to get hot yet. My pack was not drained too low, so it only stayed in the first stage for about 2.5 hrs before cutting back. I was more worried about leaving it while I was sleeping I did not want any fire hazards.

Cheers

Sorry I see that last Question was for TJ. I would like to see that 120v Circuit too!


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

Honda
If you installed a dedicated 20 amp circuit you should be OK.
The 20 amp breaker should trip at about 22.5 amps.
The problem as I see it is that your Zivan is drawing 17.2 amps in the first stage. I would be more concerned that the charger would catch fire than the Kill-A-Watt.
I'm not familiar with the Zivan charger.
What amperage is the charger rated for?

I'm using the Quickcharge 120v charger (battery voltage and feed voltage are 120). It's rated for 10 amps and draws less than 9 amps at 80% DOD in the first stage. It then drops to about 4 amps and then to 2 amps as it completes the cycle.

17 amps in the first stage sounds high to me. Check with the manufacturer.
Roy


----------

